# ECC Caimen



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

My 2014 Caimen. 60Zuk 2 tone Awl-Grip deck. Couple of weeks out till pick-up and were getting excited. I thought I'd get some feed back and show it off a bit. My experience with ECC crew has been excellent, the individuals assigned to the build are highly motivated and take real pride in their workmanship. Also the information from members on the site was instrumental in many of the choices in the build so Thank You.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Very very cool Chris! Love the color.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I love those boats! I must say, the folk at ECC are top notch, I like to stop by and visit random boat shops from time to time and I must say that the ECC crew is THE most impressive team I've seen!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

More pics! Can't get enough of quality build threads. Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Sprayed the AWL-Grip today


----------



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

looks great, took delivery of my guide green/oyster white Awl grip caimen about 4 months ago. You will love it and the ECC guys are great. Any questions during your build ask on the ECC forum also.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> looks great, took delivery of my guide green/oyster white Awl grip caimen about 4 months ago.  You will love it and the ECC guys are great.  Any questions during your build ask on the ECC forum also.


Thanks man, I saw your boat top notch.


----------



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

Appreciate it, any questions don't hesitate to ask. It will be hooked to your truck before you know it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow that looks good


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> Wow that looks good


Thanks Man, 

Still up in the air about blacking it out, they have brushed tubing they can use now and I had them use that. I figured I'd wait and see how it looks.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Wow that looks good
> 
> 
> Thanks Man,
> ...


My next skiff is going to be guide green with oyster white awlgrip too but with blacked out stainless. Should be done in two-three weeks.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

My next skiff is going to be guide green with oyster white awlgrip too but with blacked out stainless. Should be done in two-three weeks.[/quote]

I'm leaning that way big time should look good with the black Zuki and rubrail.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats on the build. If you decide to do powder coating get the satin black option


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Pick it up Friday


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Youll love that suzuki


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice!!! Cool colors


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats on the new boat!


----------



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

> Pick it up Friday


I was at the shop on Monday and saw your skiff.  

A very nice, clean set up. I dig it.


----------



## peterpalmieri (Sep 25, 2013)

She's a beauty


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

*Thanks for the comments fella's, she's done! Thanks to the East Cape crew it far exceeded my expectations.*


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

You are one lucky dude. Sick looking skiff bro!! I looked long and hard at this boat but, based on
On the beam width I don't think momma and the little one would be comfortable if its tippy. Enjoy her and slim it up good!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have s Suzuki DF 140 What HP is that beauty


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Congrats on owning a serious fish stalking machine. She looks absolutely amazing, to boot.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> I have s Suzuki DF 140  What HP is that beauty


DF60A


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Good looking boat! Congrats.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Very nice. My buddy has a Fury similar in color with a 60 ETEC. What kind of numbers are you getting?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Beauty, congrats


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> Very nice. My buddy has a Fury similar in color with a 60 ETEC. What kind of numbers are you getting?


Thank You, I have a Ptr3 coming Im using a red3 in the mean time. I'm getting 36mph hitting the rev limiter and 30 mph at 4800 revs.


----------



## davecatchesfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

chrisf - you had a chance to measure the draft on it yet? Curious what the real-world draft is with the 60 on back.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> chrisf - you had a chance to measure the draft on it yet?  Curious what the real-world draft is with the 60 on back.


I'll get ya some numbers this weekend.


----------



## peterpalmieri (Sep 25, 2013)

Hope you are enjoying her, give us an update!


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> Hope you are enjoying her, give us an update!


I am, thanks man, my freaking boss is going to catch on to these sick days soon though!

The Skiff's beautiful and I keep peaking in the garage when I walk by, it really is a well built skiff and gets a lot of attention, even from laymen. In fact a few non fishing types who thought I was out of my mind for dropping that kind of coin on a 17' skiff are now believers, or at least understand the madness.

I've been out in some +10mph wind with it and its handled crossing the open bay no worries, I can't say enough about its ability to keep you dry, running chop, across the open bay and then fishing ankle deep water, it excels at this. It's a perfect skiff for Tampa Bay.

It poles stealthy and effortless, my wife actually poles me around! that's right, and doesn't @#$% about it. 

With 2 Anglers it drafts about 6 1/2 - 6 3/4" water, runs 30 mph at 4800 RPM and sips gas, I'm real happy with the Zuki, and I've topped out a 36Mph.

As far as stability its not a flats boat, for sure, I wouldn't take a baby on-board or my grandmother, but most people don't have an issue, and experienced anglers not even. I like it, it lets you know its a fishing machine and if you dot like it stay on the dock.

I find the storage more then adequate, I run all the permanent boat gear, Life vest, etc up front, a pelican case in the CC for phones etc, and my tackle bag in the back hatch, I could put 5 more tackle bags in that rear hatch. 

I wanted something I could haul, fish, and clean in a 3 hour window, and hit any Flat with fish-able wind in Tampa Bay.

Because of the trailer design, the weight of the skiff, and the draft I can hook it up in 5 min, haul it at 75 mph to any shoreline I can reach with my truck. I can then cross open water, fish a few different flats if needed, and get home without getting soaked, the Awl-Grip Deck cleans up like glass, then back in the garage, jump in the pool, beer, relax, Ah, ready for the next window of opportunity. It's perfect for me


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Excellent report and a home run on the skiff. That's great your wife help out on the boat. Enjoy!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Killer boat!


----------

